# O2 on board



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

after a really STUPID thank goodness uneventful D.A. event I now have decided that O2 on board is required. so... 
1. who has the best kits?
2 hard shell or soft sided case
3 how many tanks, (max off shore is 20 miles)
4 is there a preference to tank size/make
5 who has the best regulator
6 best pricing?

many thanks


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

They have the little pony bottles you can wear on your belt strap.

Unless you are referring to a medical issue. Your post could be seen two different ways


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

The DAN kits are pricey, but in the long run, they're probably a good buy because everything is already done for you, and you don't have to hunt around for what you need. They also have a decent resale value in case you ever want to move up to a larger system.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

This is for medical reasons,,, yes the DAN kit are pricey...


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Sailorboy said:


> yes the DAN kit are pricey...


In the end, it's what most folks I dive with settle on. All of the components are compatible with each other, and everything is stored where it's out of the way, yet easy to deploy. There are also fire/explosion issues with carrying pure O2 with you, and the DAN Kit makes carrying a potential bomb, as care-free as possible. I worry more about my deco bottles than I do about any other item I posses in this world. I don't really worry about the DAN Kits.

What you're hoping for is something that is easy and convenient enough to *always* keep with you, but that is also safe to store, and 100% dependable, even though you hope to never, ever put into service.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

This is the DAN O2 kit I carry: DAN Dual Rescue Pak Extended Care


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I use an aluminum scuba tank O2 cleaned and a O2 cleaned regulator. Never use a steel tank with 100% O2 because it oxidises the O2 over time. Been working for me for 20 years much cheaper and some dive shops will fill them for you. Plus side you get a lot more O2 at hand. If you have a doubt about safety just open the valve and take a couple breaths. This should get some replies.........


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

It is a good idea to have an "over the mouth and nose" breathing apparatus also. An (semi)unconscious victim doesn't fare too well with a regulator.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hold the nose and hit the purge button. Until the helo gets there.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sealark, i can't stop laughing.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

SaltAddict said:


> Sealark, i can't stop laughing.


Just trying to give someone a cheaper and really much longer lasting supply of O2 for any situation that would come up. It was a funny reply on my part, however believe it or not i know it works quite well....


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Native Diver from PFF sold me one he wasn't using... love getting almost new at a great price.... 

thanks for the input.... (no i wont be using a regulator and clean scuba bottle)


----------

